# Cat keeps drinking my water



## bedouin (Sep 2, 2009)

My cat has one of those bowls that have one side for water and the other for food. I don't know why, but even when he has water he insists on drinking from my cups. I see him drink his own water . . . and when I give him a small sip of my milk he's smart enough to quit bothering me afterward . . . but what's so special about my water?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's probably a lot more fresh than the stuff that sits in his bowl. The plastic may make it taste funky as well.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Why do you call it "YOUR" water?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> Why do you call it "YOUR" water?


Dave has a point. When you got a cat the items in your apartment cease to be yours. Just be glad they let you stay.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've had friends who had cats that would only drink out of drinking glasses, not bowls. They used to leave a drinking glass on their bathroom floor, and that's where the cat did all his drinking. Maybe it's about your kitty liking the shape of the glass?


----------



## bedouin (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe it makes him feel more like me to have the same kind of cup


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

He would probably love a cat fountain! I took a stray cat in and I thought she would be thirsty, so I offered her a bowl of water. She sniffed it but didnt want any. I was worried so I set up my cat fountain for her and she drank for a few minutes straight! I thought she was going to make herself sick....I think being a stray she must have learned not to drink standing water. She still only drinks from the fountain. Some cats just prefer the freshest of the fresh water


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

1 "Yours" is always better than "mine".

2 Maybe he's worried that he may be poisoned and he's using you as his "tester".


----------



## golden_lily (Apr 10, 2012)

Sakura LOVED my water. We'd go to bed with 2 glasses. I'd take a sip from "mine", and when she freaked out and tried to push it out of my hand I'd hold it out and let her drink her fill while I drank from the second cup. 

I agree with Lyle, "yours" tastes better than "mine".


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

I leave a full glass of water on the table for my cats to drink from (they also have two bowls, one on each floor, but the cup is by far their favorite place to get a drink). I change their water every day and their bowls are glass and stainless steel, but it doesn't seem to matter.

Sassy especially has never been able to resist a glass of water. I can't tell you how many times I've gone to take a big gulp of water and found a long black whisker floating in it :roll: These days I just don't drink from cups I've left unattended.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

They like to check out my coffee too but so far they haven't tried it.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

bedouin said:


> Maybe it makes him feel more like me to have the same kind of cup


I think that may be it. Cats are copyists. Zenobi liked to rub her nose on a facial tissue. I used to give her one occasionally after she pounced on one I dropped, wiped her nose, and then left it. 

Have you tried giving him one of his own?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe I'll try a glass, but I can't imagine it staying upright for more than one sip before Toby paws it over.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

I've heard of cats who only drink water from their humans' glass. I think it's cute. But then again, I totally spoil my cat, I WOULD find it cute if she did it.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Unless my cats are extremely thirsty, they always wait until I refresh their water bowl before they will drink. Several of the cats will watch me and when they see I am going out to the kitchen, they will trail along behind me knowing I will empty the old water out of the bowl, rinse it and put in clean old water for them. Then they line up for a mouthful of the fresh water.
I know. They are spoiled. But I would not want to drink water that had been standing out in a glass for more than a few hours....


----------

